# Sticky  what you think of the zodiac yall



## septic tank

personally i think it’s the most legitimate personality theory out there


----------



## PiT

I don't find much to it, though I am intrigued by the notion that the time of year one is born might have effects on personality. There is research indicating a link between birth month and certain forms of psychopathology, so the same may indeed hold for some personality traits.


----------



## SirCanSir

Lol i dont know if its a troll thread or a serious one. 
Well someone's personality being made from the moment they are born.. hmm. Nah, Religion might be more logic-based than this. 
Personality is about the experiences you had your whole life (the framework of your charachter is formed when you are kid though, which means your parents and people close to you by that age are mainly responsible for it), which turned into habits after perceiving them in a certain way. 
So how exactly does being born under a certain star impacts all of that?


----------



## Cal

I think they are retarded.



PiT said:


> I don't find much to it, though I am intrigued by the notion that the time of year one is born might have effects on personality. There is research indicating a link between birth month and certain forms of psychopathology, *so the same may indeed hold for some personality traits*.


That is because of things such as diet and vitamin intake, but that does not provide any evidence for the month you are born in affecting your personality because the reasoning and cause towards how what month you are born in and the link between psychopathology does not have any relation to personality traits.



> “For example, maternal infections — a mother may be more likely to have the flu over the winter. Does this increase risk?” said researcher Sreeram Ramagopalan, an epidemiologist at Queen Mary University of London.
> 
> “Or diet. Depending on the season, certain foods – fruits, vegetables — are more or less available, and this may impact on the developing baby. Or another key candidate is vitamin D, which is related to sunshine exposure. During the winter, with a lack of sunshine, moms tend to be very deficient in vitamin D.”





> “This implicates conditions during pregnancy. The two most likely factors are vitamin D status and temperature,” said Grant.


----------



## Elwinz

Zodiac is bullshit. As an Aquarius ISTJ ... anyone can easily figure out how much aquarius and ISTJ aligns


----------



## DeadOutside

Almost as fake as MBTI


----------



## PiT

Cal said:


> I think they are retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because of things such as diet and vitamin intake, but that does not provide any evidence for the month you are born in affecting your personality because the reasoning and cause towards how what month you are born in and the link between psychopathology does not have any relation to personality traits.


I agree, there is no evidence; it's merely a possibility that interests me. Even if some relation does exist, it almost certainly is inconsistent with the claims of the Zodiac as a personality theory.


----------



## Maybe

It's a bunch of bs.


----------



## Jaune

It's ridiculous. SirCanSir described it well.


----------



## scabby_renegade

It's completely ridiculous but for that same reason I kinda dig it lol


----------



## Vivid Melody

I take it you're being sarcastic. I used to think it was BS and I still think it's BS if you look at it strictly from you're just you're Sun Sign and that's it. It's more complex than that though if you look into your other placements in your birth chart. That's what I find interesting about it. I believe we choose when to be born though so we can have these certain things influencing us to carry out certain purposes. I don't think that decides everything though. I think our choices define us too.


----------



## septic tank

Yeah I think it’s bullshit too. My natal chart doesn’t line up with my personality at all. (I’m a Capricorn INFJ. They’re exact opposites.) Also the whole thing can be easily disproven if you find two people born on the same day and have them both take a more legitimate personality test.

Still, the zodiac is interesting in that it’s a different perspective on what your personality is. The way it gets its results is bs but it’s still interesting to consider. I also have a guilty pleasure in learning about mysticism so it is still interesting to me.




Vivid Melody said:


> I take it you're being sarcastic. I used to think it was BS and I still think it's BS if you look at it strictly from you're just you're Sun Sign and that's it. It's more complex than that though if you look into your other placements in your birth chart. That's what I find interesting about it. I believe we choose when to be born though so we can have these certain things influencing us to carry out certain purposes. I don't think that decides everything though. I think our choices define us too.


I’m also looking deeper into the natal chart but there’s still a lot I have to learn. Haven’t had much success with finding elements in it that correlate with my personality so far however. A capricorn sun and sagittarius moon contradict themselves a whole bunch. I was thinking of someday asking someone to read my birthchart for me just because there’s so much going on in it.

But no I couldn’t ever look at the zodiac as a real science, but it doesn’t have to be for me to still be interested in it.


----------



## Exy

Found this on tumblr today



> reblog with what your mbti actually is and what you got from this )
> i’m curious [this is my interpretation btw, some may say that the different letters are represented by different parts of a natal chart. this is what i believe]
> 
> *RISING SIGN (E vs. I)*
> aries - extrovert
> taurus - introvert
> gemini - extrovert
> cancer - introvert
> leo - extrovert
> virgo - introvert
> libra - extrovert
> scorpio - introvert
> sagittarius - extrovert
> capricorn - introvert
> aquarius - extrovert
> pisces - introvert
> 
> *MERCURY SIGN (N vs. S)*
> aries - intuitive
> taurus - sensing
> gemini - intuitive
> cancer - intuitive
> leo - intuitive
> virgo - sensing
> libra - intuitive
> scorpio - intuitive
> sagittarius - intuitive
> capricorn - sensing
> aquarius - intuitive
> pisces - intuitive
> 
> *MOON SIGN (T vs. F)*
> aries - feeling
> taurus - thinking
> gemini - thinking
> cancer - feeling
> leo - feeling
> virgo - thinking
> libra - feeling
> scorpio - feeling
> sagittarius - feeling
> capricorn - thinking
> aquarius - feeling
> pisces - feeling
> 
> *SATURN SIGN (P vs. J)*
> aries - perceiving
> taurus - judging
> gemini - perceiving
> cancer - perceiving
> leo - perceiving
> virgo - judging
> libra - perceiving
> scorpio - judging
> sagittarius - perceiving
> capricorn - judging
> aquarius - perceiving
> pisces - perceiving
> 
> i’ll start
> i am: INTJ
> based on this i am: INTJ


19.000 notes and an INTJ OP don't lie.


----------



## SirCanSir

Exy said:


> Found this on tumblr today
> 
> 
> 
> 19.000 notes and an INTJ OP don't lie.


Why though? your theory named me ISTJ. 
Why?


----------



## Exy

SirCanSir said:


> Why though? your theory named me ISTJ.
> Why?


Those are the facts, no questions needed.


----------



## Elwinz

I got ENFP from that LOL


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ISTP gemini lmao


----------



## frostedfields

From that tumblr post, I got ENTP. The closest thing I could be was xNTJ because there is no way I have Fe.

As for the western zodiac, my sign's description does not really describe me at all (I've looked into detailed analyses too). I've never put much stock in those. The Chinese zodiac is more fun but the older I get the less I seem like my animal. My husband's animal does not describe him at all. Of all his friends born in the same year as him, only one person fits their animal description. I like the idea of my animal but it feels more like a person I should be rather than actually am.

Basicallly, a system that says people born under a certain sign will share a lot of traits is kinda broad and is bound to capture _some _people in the umbrella (thus giving the illusion of accuracy) but no guarantee it will capture a lot of people.


----------



## crazitaco

Infp and a pisces, fair enough i guess, 
I still dont take it seriously tho


----------



## GuvnorsGirl

It is silly. One is shaped by one's circumstances, culture and upbringing not by their date/time of birth.

And Aries being extroverts is completely wrong. I am Aries and am a misanthropic loner who, most of the time, hates the human race.


----------



## Ulysses

I see no reason to believe it. Though Pisces does go with INFP well, but it's a mere coincidence. I could've easily been born a few weeks earlier.


----------



## Pasta

I imagine it's fun to read about. Zodiac imagery is cool.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I don't know. Sometimes it seems obvious, like with Kurt Cobain whose natal chart was composed mostly of water signs. Other times I don't see a comparison. 

I'm a Scorpio, but I know I don't seem like one to other people, and I questioned it. Then I read up on my Taurus rising (your rising sign is the way other people see you) which was strikingly accurate -- fixed in my ways/resistant to change, practical, afraid of being alone, more social than Scorpio, love to sing (I had told my friend I thought I was either Capricorn rising or Taurus rising, I couldn't remember. She had guessed Taurus because I'm always singing and she ended up being right.)

So, again, I don't know.

Also, there are people who say all the signs sound the same. They really don't. If I had to, I could pretty easily put MBTI types to every one of them. Like INFP for Pisces and ENTJ/ESTJ for Leo. If you're an ESTP and a Pisces, there could be something else going on in your chart, OR perhaps there's nothing to astrology after all.


----------



## Lunescope

I look into it for fun sometimes and read those Zodiac scenario things, but I've never been too interested in it - mostly because my sign is a Capricorn and it's actually probably one of the last ones I see myself as, so that kinda upsets me when I can never resonate with it at all.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

By that Tumblr post, I'm INTP.

Saturn doesn't change sign for about 3 or 4 years, so by that chart, from Aquarius to Aries, everybody born within, say, 9-12 years will be a perceiver.


----------



## nonsuch

I'm supposedly an INFP Enneagram 9 Capricorn... I'm more contradictory than I thought. :laughing:


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Actually, I have to admit that, to some extent, I believe in astrology :moon:


----------



## atkinspea

Zodiac is a fun diversion. I would love a recording of a very detailed, detailed account of my zodiac. I think it would be a sweet soporific.


----------



## BroNerd

ENTP and Pisces. Pisces doesn't fit me so well based on character traits. 
However, I'm on the Aquarius/Pisces cusp - Aquarius is a stronger fit in that regard.

My twin sister is ISFP and Pisces. She's more Pisces-like than I am. 

I don't think astrology is a good way to describe a person overall - at least not in the scope of MBTI.
I read survey results recently and they found hardly any correlation between MBTI type and Zodiac sign. The only one which registered slightly was ESTJ/Virgo but not enough ESTJs responded in order for it to really say anything. Regarding the types which responded a lot (the usual suspects, lol) they found no correlation. 

With that said - two of my most intense relationships were with Cancer. Both didn't end well at all but started with a powerful spark. I also guess I have more close friends who are Gemini than any other sign - but on the whole, none of this means anything. Pure coincidence.


----------



## Dark Inferno

nah ...


----------



## SilentScream

Exy said:


> Found this on tumblr today
> 
> 
> 
> 19.000 notes and an INTJ OP don't lie.


Lol. Invalidated for me before it can even be used since I'm a cusp.

Especially worse since I'm an aquirius / capricon cusp .. meaning that I am all of the MBTI letters h:


----------



## 460202

I'm _into it_, to an extent, though I definitely don't check my horoscope or anything like that. I attempted to dig further into astrology in my early teens, and I realized that the system is a lot more complex than I'd initially given it credit for. In my even younger years, I thought it was fun but sort of brushed it off, falling into the "it doesn't work for me, therefore it's bullshit" mindset that a lot of us do. 

I do believe that cosmic events have _some_ influence over us. I read a book once regarding numerology and the link between numerology and astrology, and since then I've definitely had at least _some_ faith in both of these systems, particularly in numerology. I know that it's probably not logical for me to have based my belief in the possibility of these studies on what some might consider coincidences - for example, the number 5 is associated with the Zodiac signs Gemini and Virgo, the former being my Sun sign and the latter being my Moon sign, I was born on the 5th, and there are a lot of 5s in my makeup, and I can see definitely how strongly the number 5 has influenced me and my life, and I don't think that that is a coincidence. I probably sound kind of crazy, but if you asked me whether a Myers-Briggs profile or a numerology report better describes me, I would pick the numerology report.

Ugh, my reasoning here can be boiled down to "it works for me, therefore it's not bullshit." Bad, bad, _bad_ logic.


----------



## poco a poco

Exy said:


> Found this on tumblr today
> 
> 
> 
> 19.000 notes and an INTJ OP don't lie.


What??? I can't tell if ur being sarcastic ^^;; Since when are INTJ's incapable of being wrong? 19,000 notes demonstrates nothing other than user's curiosity, the tags on those reblogs could be "I got ESTP but I'm INTP???" and "this is wrong for me". I don't doubt there could be some connection between personality and zodiac signs made, but the creator likely searched for ways their natal chart fits into their mbti type as a starting point... so the planets they chose to demonstrate those aspects of personality were forced to fit into that mold. I can see the connections, like Saturn ruling "lifestyle" could determine the J/P. But idk. Like, why isn't the Sun sign considered? Would that demonstrate another aspect of personality, like enneagram or instinctual variant ?
Still interesting though. But just another note......twins....would have the same exact natal chart. How would this explain their difference in type?


This gave me:
ISTP
and I'm an INFP 
In the realm that I were an ISTP, I'd have to be an extremely underdeveloped one who is incapable of using any of their functions :blushed:

Just as examples (which nobody asked for) of why I don't buy this exact model, but see the possibility of it fitting in a different way: 
here's a description of my Scorpio Rising: You tend to be quiet, reserved, secretive and, at times, quite difficult to understand
Sounds like Fi, so that does make sense.

here's a description of my Mercury in Virgo: Very thorough and efficient, you pay attention to the minor but important details of any project.
Sounds like Si, which I have as an INFP. To be an ISTP, I'd need Se. So I think already, it seems like they relate more to the cognitive functions than just the letters.

A good jack-of-all-trades, you have many- sided interests and enjoy reasoning things through. With your mental agility and need for physical mobility, you are attracted to traveling and learning about other peoples and cultures. 
Sounds like Ne, which makes sense for me as an INFP. To be ISTP I'd need Ni.

My Saturn in Pisces:
Learn to take responsibility here and now for your own life.
This could relate to inferior Te and Se blindspot of an INFP.
Also, this post isn't necessarily directed @ you, just using yours as a starting point... sorry if it seems odd LOL.



As for Sun signs... I can see Sun signs as possibly being your instinctual variant. I'm a Leo-Virgo cusp and an Sp/Sx.... that's pretty uncanny for me, since Leos are assertive (with a "sexual" energy) and Virgos are "responsible". but I'm not sure how it applies to other people.


----------



## Exy

poco a poco said:


> What??? I can't tell if ur being sarcastic ^^;; Since when are INTJ's incapable of being wrong? 19,000 notes demonstrates nothing other than user's curiosity, the tags on those reblogs could be "I got ESTP but I'm INTP???" and "this is wrong for me". I don't doubt there could be some connection between personality and zodiac signs made, but the creator likely searched for ways their natal chart fits into their mbti type as a starting point... so the planets they chose to demonstrate those aspects of personality were forced to fit into that mold. I can see the connections, like Saturn ruling "lifestyle" could determine the J/P. But idk. Like, why isn't the Sun sign considered? Would that demonstrate another aspect of personality, like enneagram or instinctual variant?


I was being sarcastic, but I like how people took it seriously.


----------



## skycloud86

Completely useless as anything other than mild entertainment if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## poco a poco

Exy said:


> I was being sarcastic, but I like how people took it seriously.


Ok nice hahahaha I had a feeling you were 

I was almost trying to figure out how the Zodiac signs could relate, and then after I typed it all I thought "oh...twins. they're born on the same day." and realized I wasted time speculating & typing that out LOL
lemme hunt down that INTJ and just drop the word "twins" in their tumblr messages


----------



## Vivid Melody

Flower Hat said:


> I'm _into it_, to an extent, though I definitely don't check my horoscope or anything like that. I attempted to dig further into astrology in my early teens, and I realized that the system is a lot more complex than I'd initially given it credit for. In my even younger years, I thought it was fun but sort of brushed it off, falling into the "it doesn't work for me, therefore it's bullshit" mindset that a lot of us do.
> 
> I do believe that cosmic events have _some_ influence over us. I read a book once regarding numerology and the link between numerology and astrology, and since then I've definitely had at least _some_ faith in both of these systems, particularly in numerology. I know that it's probably not logical for me to have based my belief in the possibility of these studies on what some might consider coincidences - for example, the number 5 is associated with the Zodiac signs Gemini and Virgo, the former being my Sun sign and the latter being my Moon sign, I was born on the 5th, and there are a lot of 5s in my makeup, and I can see definitely how strongly the number 5 has influenced me and my life, and I don't think that that is a coincidence. I probably sound kind of crazy, but if you asked me whether a Myers-Briggs profile or a numerology report better describes me, I would pick the numerology report.
> 
> Ugh, my reasoning here can be boiled down to "it works for me, therefore it's not bullshit." Bad, bad, _bad_ logic.


Don't discredit yourself. Just because your line of logic is different from someone else's doesn't make it any less valid. There's so much information out there on the subject of astrology that I personally find the thought of combing through all that data a bit overwhelming at this point in time. Some day I might explore it even deeper though. I'll still think there's some relevance there though even if I don't currently understand all the ins and outs of it. 
-------

I don't think people who are born on the same day will automatically be the same MBTI type or anything like that because just like MBTI is only one piece of the puzzle and can't explain every single detail about an individual, I don't think that's what astrology does either. I believe a person is more than that and can't fully be defined in that way. I don't think it fully makes up a person's personality or who a person is as a soul. I think it does have an influence on a person though. Besides, since I also believe in reincarnation that would mean I would have been born at different times (most likely) and so, not always falling under the same exact signs - yet still the same soul. I just perceive it as a different persona or ego from lifetime to lifetime which is partially influenced by the placement of planets which I think affects a person's energy to some degree and the tendency towards certain traits. Also other factors such as biology and of course environment and experiences - not to mention past life experiences alllll get factored into the equation of who a person is today. In short, I believe people are complex. Just my two cents.


----------



## ponpiri

Astrologicals charts are really complicated. It's more involved than the rinky dink horoscope you see on tumblr.


----------



## Tijaax

I used to think it was just fantasy like MTBI before earning some understanding, but now i can see patterns in both systems and their relations. A lot of family and close friends joined the experimentation without even knowing it.

We don't have to believe for other people either forcing them to change their values if they differ from ours. 

If someone wants to debate please ask direct and especific questions, i have the languague issue but is a funny topic to rant about!


----------



## Mizmar

Nabbit said:


> personally i think it’s the most legitimate personality theory out there


I don't find it describes me or any of other people in my life very accurately.



Exy said:


> Found this on tumblr today


I'm an INFJ according to that. I'm definitely not a "J" though.


----------



## Cal

Ecchi said:


> @Cal
> 
> We accept the existence of protons, neutrons, and electrons, and know their properties.
> But we'll never be able to explain WHY they have those properties, only what the properties are.
> 
> This is suggestive of intelligent design and forces beyond our comprehension.
> 
> Likewise, we can't actually disprove Astrology.
> 
> Science isn't about explaining why things work, only how they work.
> It's limited to what we can observe.
> 
> I've seen what a complete Astrological birth chart looks like.
> It has placements for an Ascendant, Sun, Moon, the planets, North and South Node, Lilith, etc.
> 
> The birth chart isn't a horoscope. It's unique personality traits.
> 
> We can observe the behavior of others.
> So if we can interpret someone's birth chart and look for patterns of behavior that match, that's scientific study.
> 
> The scientific method is simply forming a hypothesis and collecting data to see if it backs up the hypothesis.
> 
> The personality traits in a full birth chart cover specific aspects of your personality, such as your love style (Venus), etc.


Actually, we can. There has been no proof of it, nor do scientists even consider it real. I already posted an article on a long term, large scale study of it and a Wikipedia late going into depth with astrology and science. Scientist have already explained that astrology does not make sense, and is a pseudoscience. That wouldn't be the case unless if astrology is not consider a possible variable that relates to why/how things such as personality are influenced and dictated.

You are not providing a strong argument and have not bothered looking into how scientist view astrology as a whole.


----------



## Ecchi

Cal said:


> Actually, we can. There has been no proof of it, nor do scientists even consider it real. I already posted an article on a long term, large scale study of it and a Wikipedia late going into depth with astrology and science. Scientist have already explained that astrology does not make sense, and is a pseudoscience. That wouldn't be the case unless if astrology is not consider a possible variable that relates to why/how things such as personality are influenced and dictated.
> 
> You are not providing a strong argument and have not bothered looking into how scientist view astrology as a whole.


Unless that study examined more than the Sun Sign, it was conducted poorly.

I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Cal

MsBrightside said:


> you may as well try to prove the existence of God. for that matter, try to prove who first had the notion of God or coined the term. i think astrology is like that. something i would call ancient wisdom, not pseudoscience. computers are a novelty and my use of them is purely because they are there. i don't pray to the science behind them or worship the inventors of them. sure they are convenient and handy to have, but in my mind they are made by inspired magicians and that is enough to satisfy me.


It is a pseudoscience. There is no proof of the existence of God and trying to prove the existence of a being of higher power leads to many difficulties, making it hard to prove. The same cannot be said to astrology, due to the fact that astrology doesn't face these difficulties. Also, astrology is not wisdom. Wisdom is the quality of having experience, knowledge, and good judgement, which has nothing to do with astrology.

You buying a computer was a choice. Same goes with you using any product of science. None of these things were inspired by magicians and all of them come in handy for you, so I ask this:
If you claim they come in handy for you, then why are acting as though science is worthless? Why would you claim that the same subject that was used to make these handy things for you can let a fork up it's but? You literally sound like this lady:


----------



## Cal

Ecchi said:


> Unless that study examined more than the Sun Sign, it was conducted poorly.
> 
> I have nothing more to say.


Technically speaking, if astrology is real than there would still have to be proof of specific aspects of it, including sun signs. Looks you also have failed to read the other article too, talking about science and astrology.


----------



## Penny

Cal said:


> It is a pseudoscience. There is no proof of the existence of God and trying to prove the existence of a being of higher power leads to many difficulties, making it hard to prove. The same cannot be said to astrology, due to the fact that astrology doesn't face these difficulties. Also, astrology is not wisdom. Wisdom is the quality of having experience, knowledge, and good judgement, which has nothing to do with astrology.
> 
> You buying a computer was a choice. Same goes with you using any product of science. None of these things were inspired by magicians and all of them come in handy for you, so I ask this:
> If you claim they come in handy for you, then why are acting as though science is worthless? Why would you claim that the same subject that was used to make these handy things for you can let a fork up it's but? You literally sound like this lady:


i'm not saying science is worthless. i'm just saying i don't need to explain everything with science, esp. spiritual matters. some things are beyond the scope of science. just like some things scientific are beyond the scope of my understanding. i don't need to know why and how a computer works to make use of it or employ it in my life. it just works and that is good enough for me.


----------



## Ecchi

Cal said:


> Technically speaking, if astrology is real than there would still have to be proof of specific aspects of it, including sun signs. Looks you also have failed to read the other article too, talking about science and astrology.


The Sun Sign has the least influence and primarily accounts for facial structure, not personality, actually.

So a study based solely on it that's not even looking at it for the right things is a failed study.

Of course I'm not going to read any studies you link, because they failed to do a true, thorough study because they don't take it seriously.


----------



## Cal

MsBrightside said:


> i'm not saying science is worthless. i'm just saying i don't need to explain everything with science, esp. spiritual matters. some things are beyond the scope of science. just like some things scientific are beyond the scope of my understanding. i don't need to know why and how a computer works to make use of it or employ it in my life. it just works and that is good enough for me.


Spiritual matters are subjective and do not go beyond science. But astrologers have already gone on to try and prove astrology as something valid to science, which has failed. Personality does not go beyond science, and is already being studied by science, with them already discovering quite a few things about it. Sadly, any connection to astrology has not been found. They have found that personality is a mixture of genetics and environment, but there has been yet to find a correlation with celestial body alignment, and has been cut out of being a plausible explanation.


----------



## Cal

Ecchi said:


> The Sun Sign has the least influence and primarily accounts for facial structure, not personality, actually.
> 
> So a study based solely on it that's not even looking at it for the right things is a failed study.
> 
> Of course I'm not going to read any studies you link, because they failed to do a true, thorough study because they don't take it seriously.


Facial structure is not dictated by celestial alignment, LMAO. Looks like somebody is still trying to use emotion to justify things that are fully illogical.


----------



## Ecchi

Cal said:


> Facial structure is not dictated by celestial alignment, LMAO. Looks like somebody is still trying to use emotion to justify things that are fully illogical.


No, if you were seriously invested in this subject, which you're not, you would see talk about facial structure.

Do a google search with the words zodiac sign facial features.
You don't care about the subject and only want to troll people who give any credence to it.


I have an anecdote, which won't mean anything to you:

I looked at the face of one of my high school English teachers and thought she was a Scorpio Sun.

A couple weeks later she told our class that she was a Scorpio.


I'm not surprised that you think this is bullshit, since you don't possess Se as your dominant or auxiliary function, being an INTP.

Yes, I'm bringing MBTI into this. Se is my dominant function.


I have reason to believe this stuff. I'm not trying to convince you, but rather point out how inept you are on Astrology, because you don't care and are only on a crusade to disprove it with half-assed "studies" of it.

Quote me again if you want. I won't engage you any more if you quote me, however. I've concluded it's a waste of my time and yours beyond this point.


----------



## Mizmar

Ecchi said:


> I said Mercury + Mars combination, though. Since you tentatively typed yourself as a Feeler with what I posted, that means your Mars is Feminine.
> 
> You have a Masculine Mercury and a Feminine Mars. That makes you an Introvert. (I didn't specify.)
> 
> I only put that someone is an Introvert if both are Feminine, but I believe if they're a mixture of Masculine and Feminine, that also makes you an Introvert.
> 
> I was too lazy to add that.


So does the fact that I'm an introvert with a fixed ascendant make me a Ji-Pe-Pi-Je type; or a Pi-Je-Ji-Pe type? For most people IXXJ signifies the latter. 

I realize you said it was tentative, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Cal

Ecchi said:


> No, if you were seriously invested in this subject, which you're not, you would see talk about facial structure.
> 
> Do a google search with the words zodiac sign facial features.
> You don't care about the subject and only want to troll people who give any credence to it.
> 
> 
> I have an anecdote, which won't mean anything to you:
> 
> I looked at the face of one of my high school English teachers and thought she was a Scorpio Sun.
> 
> A couple weeks later she told our class that she was a Scorpio.
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that you think this is bullshit, since you don't possess Se as your dominant or auxiliary function, being an INTP.
> 
> Yes, I'm bringing MBTI into this. Se is my dominant function.
> 
> 
> I have reason to believe this stuff. I'm not trying to convince you, but rather point out how inept you are on Astrology, because you don't care and are only on a crusade to disprove it with half-assed "studies" of it.
> 
> Quote me again if you want. I won't engage you any more if you quote me, however. I've concluded it's a waste of my time and yours beyond this point.


So you are using personal experience to prove something that is dictated by race and genetics? Your clam is based on one experience too. Boy, your argument here is becoming even more pathetic.


----------



## Ecchi

@Mizmar

Those aren't Myers Briggs functions. There's no such thing as Je, Ji, Pe, or Pi.

The J vs. P just tells whether your dominant function is the THIRD letter or SECOND letter in your type indicator, in that order.


Because I'm ESTP, my dominant function is S. (Sensing.)
The first letter says if your dominant function is Extroverted or Introverted.

You tack that letter on to the end in lowercase to get the proper function.
I have Se. (Extroverted Sensing.)


Also! I realized that with my tentative notes, it's impossible to type as an extroverted feeler.
This is why it's tentative.


----------



## Ecchi

Cal said:


> So you are using personal experience to prove something that is dictated by race and genetics? Your clam is based on one experience too. Boy, your argument here is becoming even more pathetic.


It's not a fucking argument. It's my reason why I believe it. I said I'm only here to point out your ineptitude on a subject you don't care about.

That experience told me I was onto something. Done with you.


----------



## Cal

Ecchi said:


> It's not a fucking argument. It's my reason why I believe it. I said I'm only here to point out your ineptitude on a subject you don't care about.
> 
> That experience told me I was onto something. Done with you.


The experience you told could of easily have been a coincidence, and could been that way due to a number of factors, such as the person's race, genetics, etc. 

Also, aren't you not following your other posts claim, "I won't engage with you anymore"?


----------



## Ecchi

@Cal

If you talk shit about a subject I'm familiar with and you're not, I'm going to respond until I've spoken all that's on my mind.

I believe this is on account of my 7w8 Enneagram.

Now that I have, I'm done with you.


----------



## Cal

Ecchi said:


> @Cal
> 
> If you talk shit about a subject I'm familiar with and you're not, I'm going to respond until I've spoken all that's on my mind.
> 
> I believe this is on account of my 7w8 Enneagram.
> 
> Now that I have, I'm done with you.


So you have contradicted your other two posts claims?





Ecchi said:


> It's not a fucking argument. It's my reason why I believe it. I said I'm only here to point out your ineptitude on a subject you don't care about.
> 
> That experience told me I was onto something. *Done with you.*






Ecchi said:


> No, if you were seriously invested in this subject, which you're not, you would see talk about facial structure.
> 
> Do a google search with the words zodiac sign facial features.
> You don't care about the subject and only want to troll people who give any credence to it.
> 
> 
> I have an anecdote, which won't mean anything to you:
> 
> I looked at the face of one of my high school English teachers and thought she was a Scorpio Sun.
> 
> A couple weeks later she told our class that she was a Scorpio.
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised that you think this is bullshit, since you don't possess Se as your dominant or auxiliary function, being an INTP.
> 
> Yes, I'm bringing MBTI into this. Se is my dominant function.
> 
> 
> I have reason to believe this stuff. I'm not trying to convince you, but rather point out how inept you are on Astrology, because you don't care and are only on a crusade to disprove it with half-assed "studies" of it.
> 
> *Quote me again if you want. I won't engage you any more if you quote me, however. I've concluded it's a waste of my time and yours beyond this point*.


----------



## Ecchi

Cal said:


> So you have contradicted your other two posts claims?


No shit I've contradicted it. When people piss me off, all means of dealing with them are on the table.


----------



## Cal

Ecchi said:


> No shit I've contradicted it. When people piss me off, all means of dealing with them are on the table.


So you have anger issues and allow your petty emotions to get the best of you?


----------



## Scorpiotte

I know it should be bunk, but sometimes I wonder. I don't really pay attention to the fortune-telling aspect of it (today will be YOUR day!), but I enjoy the different personalities that each sign is assigned to. It can be really entertaining. I personally see a lot of Scorpio in myself so it's interesting for me, but that's far from the norm.


----------



## Etiennette

I really don’t believe in the zodiac to be honest. I used to have a friend who believed she was a Taurus and every time she found a list of their characteristics she would show me and say «THIS is DEFINITELY me.»

Umm, cool? But literally anyone who’s not a Taurus can be kind? Or lazy? Or loyal?

And no, just because I’m an Aquarius, that doesn’t make me God. I don’t care what Tumblr says but please don’t put me on a pedestal.


----------



## calicobts

The Zodiac is a bit like MBTI in that most people know the surface of the theory. Which are the signs for Zodiac and the dichotomy for MBTI.

However, the Zodiac is based more on your asteroid(s), star(s), and etc. For MBTI, it's the functions, grips, and loops.

When I personally put in my exact date of birth to see a more in-depth profile, I found it to be more accurate than just the standard zodiac profile.


----------



## jacksonthompson

Has anyone tried this archetype quiz? Apparently it takes zodiac signs into consideration


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Load of bulldust. But fun to look at anyway.


----------



## Inveniet

The core of it is pretty legit, from a certain Jungian point of view.
Not that anyone really cares.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I'm a Gemini with a Moon in Capricorn and Scorpio Rising, so I am well-versed in intellectual verbosity on this topic, and speak of it with a sarcastic and sometimes harsh detachment that only barely conceals an inner world of deep passions and a persistent awareness of the cycle of sex, death and rebirth.


----------



## Forest Nymph

jacksonthompson said:


> Has anyone tried this archetype quiz? Apparently it takes zodiac signs into consideration


I'm made of pure magic.

CHARISMATIC, EMPATHETIC AND PRINCIPLED (can we just say any FP?)


* *





"Forest Nymph, the Member archetype is one of the most interesting and contributing archetypes in society... Essentially, the Members are the ones who form the building blocks of the world... The ones who subscribe and participate in great causes.

As a Member, you are charismatic, empathetic, and principled.

Truth be told, the Member archetype is not merely one-dimensional. It has many different sides and faces, and as we progress through this Archetypal Introduction, you'll begin to understand what I mean. But before we proceed, please do so with with an open mind, and a willing heart.

The Member archetype is one with that's exorbitantly talented in connecting and networking with others. You excel when it comes to making others feel comfortable, and creating links between people.

You're able to motivate, drive, and inspire others to succeed. You instinctively know the right words to say, and you're able to somehow blend into different social groups, and social circles.

But what really sets you apart is your passion for people. Whether it's your friends, co-workers, loved ones, or more often than not, even strangers.


As a Member, you're able to earn the trust of others with your transparency. Unlike other archetypes, you're not afraid to bare it all and prove to others that your intentions are genuine.

That seems to spring from your deep sensitivity to the emotions of others... A sensitivity that allows you to notice when someone feels shy, fearful, depressed - no matter how hard they try to hide it.

It's a talent that cannot be explained by logic - but the best way to describe it, is that you have a 'feeling' for feelings.

People find themselves drawn to you because of your ability to engage in deep, thoughtful conversations. The bonds that you forge with others is one that's based on trust, understanding, and and sincerity.

Your deep understanding of feelings and approachable appearance makes you a warm and comforting presence to be around.

Forest Nymph, this puts you at a great advantage when it comes to meeting and building relationships with people who can help you grow.

As a Member, you thrive on interacting with the world - taking notice of everything that it has to offer... Its nature, its people, and its cultures.

You offer balanced perspectives, always remembering that there's two sides to a story. That theme of harmony flows into your choice of words, and the the decisions that you make.

You tend to make an excellent listener, Forest Nymph... You offer valuable input about tricky situations and disputes between others. That trait is emanated by your principled stance, morals, and ethics.

The Member archetype has a profound connection to the world. You're kind and considerate towards others' differences...

But we'll discuss that in greater detail as we progress through this Archetypal Introduction."

Holy crap I don't know if that was just based on Gemini, that's impossible because I think the "principled" stuff has to come from Scorpio or Capricorn. 

Now it's saying I'm a suspicious introvert, which is totally Scorp or Cap:

"Forest Nymph, you are trustworthy, accepting, and conscientious.

It's likely that you have a great number of friends - friends that you know you can trust and depend on. That's because your sincerity is almost always reciprocated.

After all, kindness is a debt that can only be paid forward - and in one way or another, it's always returned to its rightful benefactor.

You do however, prefer to keep your circle of friends on the smaller side, Forest Nymph... Perhaps there's only a select number of people that you choose to spend most of your time with.

That's because of you tend to be more careful about who you let into your life - knowing that soured relationships can really dampen your mood.

Apart from that, you're also an individual who's altruistic and charitable. You rarely shy away from opportunities to give - as long as you know that whatever you do is for a good cause...

Based on the strengths of your archetype, you're best represented by your selflessness, your open-mindedness, and your charisma.


As a Member, you're realistic and modest when it comes to your goals. You prefer to take small steps, rather than large leaps - a more conservative approach that's both sound and sensible.

And that translates into how well you're able to connect with others - an indicator of your high emotional quotient.

Apart from that, it's likely that others often come to you for direction and encouragement...

The Member archetype is uncanny when it comes to deciphering life lessons from sticky situations - translating them into golden nuggets of wisdom.

The words that you speak are often galvanizing, and that stems from your tactfulness.

In terms of your behaviour around others, you prefer not to be the centre of attention, especially when it comes to larger groups. The Member archetype is not one that shies away, but one that prefers to listen, observe, and absorb its environment.

Your archetype truly shows when it comes to interacting with smaller groups, knowing that your voice is not drowned out by unnecessary noise.

Forest Nymph, there are traits of profound leadership that are hidden within you - hidden because they have yet to be fully explored and cultivated. You're able to rally support, and compel people to believe in your cause.

But there are obstacles that stand before you... Obstacles that you must be made aware of..."





I'm honestly wondering which astrological sign they went by. I see other groups are Caregivers, Rulers and Magicians. From what I know about astrology, it seems Caregivers would be Water, Rulers would be Fire and Magicians would be Air. Which means they're going by my Moon sign Capricorn, which is Earth.

IDK.


----------



## Kittyalert

I think it's pretty accurate when determining someone personality traits but zodiacs are more than just that. It's not just about the sun sign. We have a rising, moon, venus, mars, aspects, asteroids, degrees as well that contributes a huge factor to a person's life. There are also many branches of astrology as well. You have Natal, mundane, draconic, horary, predictive, transits and much more. When a natal chart is read correctly then I think it would be quite easy with helping someone identify their Myers Briggs type or come to some sort of conclusion. 

I don't know which is worst, Uncle or Dad jokes


----------



## Fru2

Kittyalert said:


> I think it's pretty accurate when determining someone personality traits but zodiacs are more than just that. It's not just about the sun sign. We have a rising, moon, venus, mars, aspects, asteroids, degrees as well that contributes a huge factor to a person's life. There are also many branches of astrology as well. You have Natal, mundane, draconic, horary, predictive, transits and much more. When a natal chart is read correctly then I think it would be quite easy with helping someone identify their Myers Briggs type or come to some sort of conclusion.
> 
> I don't know which is worst, Uncle or Dad jokes


I think that an astrological map reading (also the online ones) are accurate to the point of being scary.


----------



## SuperPony

I believe it's a very fascinating thing to explore. I like looking at my chart and seeing if I relate to something or not. I related to my sign's(cancer) imaginative side but not the moody overemotional side. Once I found out there was more to astrology I was very intrigued. I had a whole chart to explore. Discovering the moon sign, planets, houses, and asteroids was very fun. I thought finding out more about it was delightful regardless if it was true or not.


----------



## daniluni

I think it's interesting, but I feel I identify more with the next sign rather than my own sign. I feel like Im very much like a pisces instead of an aquarius. 


My mom told me I was supposed to be born on the 18th of february instead of the 9th. So, there you go.


----------



## Allersky

I think it’s a load of crap, but it’s fun to look at.

I remember the first time I looked at my full chart because everyone was telling me how accurate it was. Funny that, because the more “in-depth” it went, the more vague the descriptions got, lol. It’s still interesting/fun to find patterns in my life that it happens to accurately identify.


----------



## JanM00

maybe it's bullshit but I can identify with it.


----------



## aiyanah

maurice cotterell explains it pretty well
shorthand is that your star sign is relevant to the energy you were formed with.
i.e what was the sun doing when you were developing in your mother's womb.
because everything is cyclical it remains relevant and it actually changed as the cosmos did, so everyone born before new solar energies entered our bubble and we had to add zodiacs is still whatever they were back then.
it's likely very important in terms of personality selection but on what metric remains to be seen, cotterell's observations lend it inestimable value though.


----------



## Purrfessor

aiyanah said:


> maurice cotterell explains it pretty well
> shorthand is that your star sign is relevant to the energy you were formed with.
> i.e what was the sun doing when you were developing in your mother's womb.
> because everything is cyclical it remains relevant and it actually changed as the cosmos did, so everyone born before new solar energies entered our bubble and we had to add zodiacs is still whatever they were back then.
> it's likely very important in terms of personality selection but on what metric remains to be seen, cotterell's observations lend it inestimable value though.


And being born on an eclipse for example sucks.


----------



## aiyanah

Stelliferous said:


> And being born on an eclipse for example sucks.


i would need verification for the eclipse babies but i suck at remembering bday's anyway so it's a crapshoot


----------



## Purrfessor

aiyanah said:


> i would need verification for the eclipse babies but i suck at remembering bday's anyway so it's a crapshoot


I think the biggest indicator of there being "something" regarding zodiac is the fact that the moon phases affect us. And if the moon phases affect us, I imagine eclipses do as well. Werewolves for example are greatly affected during the full moon. I can only imagine what it would be like for them during an eclipse. I imagine they would feel slightly more magical. Perhaps capable of great spell casting.


----------



## kiribek

SirCanSir said:


> Lol i dont know if its a troll thread or a serious one.
> Well someone's personality being made from the moment they are born.. hmm. Nah, Religion might be more logic-based than this.
> Personality is about the experiences you had your whole life (the framework of your charachter is formed when you are kid though, which means your parents and people close to you by that age are mainly responsible for it), which turned into habits after perceiving them in a certain way.
> So how exactly does being born under a certain star impacts all of that?


If what you said is true, then you would have to also argue that all babies are born without a personality. Which would be the logical conclusion to your assumption that personality is developed through experiences.
But this clearly isn't the case, given that babies act in very different ways from birth, and their personalities can develop to be quite different despite being raised by the exact same parents and in the exact same household.

I think what people miss when speaking about zodiacs, is that every sign isn't *just* connected to the human superficial understanding of time, but is also connected to the very real and material realm of 3D space. Every month of the year represents very specific climates/weather, which in turn are influenced by the position of the planet relative to the sun, and in part relative to other planets. 

Gardeners know that planting seeds of certain vegetables a month earlier or a month later will yield a difference in attained results, and so does harvesting food a month later or a month earlier yield different results. If nature, in terms of plants, is affected by the times of year, by the influence of the moon, and potentially even to some minuscule levels affected by much more distant phenomenons in the solar system or the universe... then why wouldn't the formation of the brain and body of a human being be affected by these aspects? Are humans somehow outside of the realm of nature? Of course not.

It is perfectly logical and rational to assume that whatever happens in space, how objects/bodies in space shift and interact, has some level of influence on the way our physical bodies are formed, and consequentially to how our brains and personalities are formed.
The question is to what degree this effect has an influence on us, and whether this can be scientifically identified/calculated with the limited tools and processing-power humanity possesses.

Explanations aside, I do fully believe in the influence of zodiacs on human psychology (just as on the psychology and biology of any other creature or plant). In part due to the explanation I gave above, in part due to the fact that I actually do observe traits in human behavior that are unique to their particular zodiac, myself including. And I never understood people who claim that zodiac descriptions are too broad and manipulative, that they could virtually fit anyone.
If, i.e. a Taurus has the tendency to be stubborn, overindulgent, or strongly attracted to luxurious, expensive and beautiful items... how does that identify with other zodiacs, like i.e. Pisces, or Cancers? It doesn't. You will find concretely unique traits in all signs, if you will actually look for them.


----------



## Say Nitai Gora

When I look at astrology charts I look at Vedic Astrology. 

I thought that I had Scorpio-like personality, but couldn't really find much Scorpio in my chart.
I almost rejected astrology completely, until I found that I DID have significant Scorpio in my chart.
That is, I looked at something called Bhava Lagna, and there I had Scorpio.
some things I read about the Bhava Lagna:

"According to the principles of Vedic astrology of all the ascendants 
the Bhava Lagna happens to be the most imperative and significant. "
"Bhava lagna is said to represent the energy and constitution of a native’s aura on the ethereal level."
" It influences your nature and character significantly. "
" it helps in analyzing the inner strength and energy."
" it explains how you use strength and energy in personal as well as professional life." 
" Bhava Lagna also tells about the key personality and character traits "
" key insights into the general nature and basic characters 
of a person as it is highly influential on the various aspects of life."
"insight about your temperament." 


Perhaps it's different from person to person though, how much the Moon, Sun, Bhava Lagna and Lagna/Ascendant influences ones personality and decision-making.

but anyhow, no matter what my chart says, if I would use only one sign to explain my personality, it would be Scorpio.


----------



## Say Nitai Gora

btw, I think the zodiac signs are more useful than mbti or enneagram
as a way of picking a type relatable to ones own personality.

Like, what I did, I didn't consider my chart based on my birth-time, but just thought that the sign I seem to be like in the most significant way is Scorpio.

Like, using the zodiac signs the way you think of MBTI-types.... basically, which one appears to be me the most? and then go with that one, (regardless of what any chart says).

(but I did find later on that I did have Scorpio in my chart.... that is, my Bhava Lagna was Scorpio )


----------



## Doom

Pluto... such a destructive force it's no wonder you got demoted. Yes, I believe in Astrology but with the garbage posted on social media it's no wonder it's looked down on. But in my case it's been too accurate, Pluto squared my Mercury exactly when my world fell apart and I bet if I traced back all the key events in life I would find Pluto playing a role. I envy the skeptics and wish I had just stuck with MBTI but I've gone too far down the rabbit hole that I can come off as crazy. Here I am thinking it was Old father time: Saturn but Saturn was actually protecting me this whole time. All I have been able to determine is I can find redemption from Venus but I dislike how mine is stuck in Gemini and the individual who brought many problems to my life is a Gemini but fortunately I've gotten rid of that individual (Neptune 11th House means fake friends) however I feel like an empty husk just waiting to disappear from existence.


----------



## VenusSaturn

Sun in Cancer, Moon in Aquarius.

An interesting combination. I alternate between being very attached and very detached, depending on the person, the situation, and how I'm feeling. I generally come off as Aquarius / Capricorn when I'm not so well-adjusted but once you really get to know me that's when you see a lot more of my Cancer side. Capricorn's involved because of my Jupiter in Capricorn in opposition to my Sun and Saturn's notable presence in my chart. In traditional astrology Saturn also rules Aquarius.

Cancer's supposed to be a really family-oriented sign, and I am family-oriented, but to an extent. It depends on your definition of family. If it's my family of origin, then I can say with much certainty that I don't feel much, if any emotional attachment towards them because of fundamentally incompatible personalities and energies along with issues of emotional abuse and neglect. This is the maternal side of the "family" where I grew up. Folks divorced when I was 7 and I've never been close to my dad's side. Now, if it's my OWN family as in my wife and kids (when I get married), then that's where my devotion lies.

Again, personal experience could be clouding my judgment, but sometimes I find it a bit difficult to understand how someone can be so attached to their family of origin to the point where they prioritize it over their spouse. I'm not really religious anymore but I still believe that the verse in Genesis which calls for man and woman to leave mom and dad and cling to each other as husband and wife should be a universal matter of principle.

I am, if anything, SKEPTICAL of the extended family unit. From my personal experience relatives can be more trouble than it's worth, and are oftentimes not much better if not downright worse than friends or even strangers. That makes me skeptical. If you're lucky enough to be born into a good family then that's really cool but I haven't had the luck and I've had to accept the fact that they'll never be the people I wish them to be. My expectations can be quite high when it comes to intimate relationships but they're simply not in a position where I feel safe and secure opening up myself to them.

Big gatherings of family and friends are absolutely dreadful. All the gossip, all the drama, having to play a role by being someone you know you're not is extremely exhausting to me. It's really something I'd rather not go through. Fortunately over the years they've learned to leave me alone to do my own thing and I much prefer it this way. Unsurprisingly, it becomes a clash of Fi vs Fe and the Fe in my so-called "family" and the people they know is often the unhealthy kind that translates into drama, even outright lying and deceit for the sake of putting on an act. That makes me sick to the core.

I'm also very skeptical of many traditions, because they get in the way of a "purer" expression of many things or are just a hassle to go through without any purpose that makes much sense to me. I have very strong personal values and convictions that I realize can narrow my perspective on things, but it's hard for me to truly come to an inner compromise with lots of things in the world.

That's the Aquarius / Capricorn / Saturn side which can make me quite rigid, even harsh though I rarely express it outwardly towards people. It's more of a "this is how I feel about it and I don't plan on ever changing my view" kind of desire for internal control. However, when someone presents a very different point-of-view that goes against what I want to believe my first mental instinct is to react defensively.

The Cancer side of me comes out when I'm more comfortable with a person, usually that takes a positive, accepting, and caring atmosphere (without pressure to conform and tag along) but ideally it's one-on-one. I'll have to really trust you and want to be with you, but once I've decided I want to I'm actually very kind, caring, and devoted. I WANT to do things for you if I care about you and I know darn well when it's really coming from the heart. I'm also pretty kind in a general sense and I can even get tangled in other people's emotional problems and perceptions of me as long as there's no bad blood between that person and me. However, even in close relationships I have a tendency to be a rebel when I'm being pressured and have expectations placed on me. I want to care, I want to serve, but I don't like it when I'm being expected / pressured to change.

I'm generally not someone to provoke any kind of conflict, I'd rather just go off on my own before the situation escalates. However, the more I trust you, the more comfortable I'll be showing how I truly feel about many things and the less afraid I'll be to "rebel" at times because I know you'll accept me and care about me regardless. I get very clingy and possessive.


----------



## piscesfish

I used to be super into astrology (hence the screenname). I no longer am, for obvious truth-based reasons.

That being said, it always weirds me out how accurate my birth chart is. I'm talking the whole shebang-- sun sign, moon sign, ascendant, aspects, houses, all of it. It captures me really freakin well. I've done them for other people I know well too and they're also quite good. I'm sure I'm projecting my own self-knowledge onto it, but I have to believe that my chart describes me better than a randomly-generated one would. Because of that, a part of me is never going to lose interest. 

I'd argue for astrology for the same reason I'd argue for MBTI and Enneagram. It's all bullshit. But if that bullshit does a good job of describing you, and you gain insight and peace of mind from it, and if that bullshit helps you connect to others who happen to share your traits (or better relate to those who don't), then why fight it? It's fun, and it's useful, and it helps people. At the end of the day, the illogical basis on which it's founded is really not so important.


----------



## Paradise

I don't know... it's an interesting idea. If you had to come up with a way to create billions and billions of unique personalities this would be a pretty effective way to do it. Assuming nurture would change personality even more would take diversification even further, and could explain why some people are more like their sun sign than others. I'm a Gemini ENTP, and considering all my houses, etc. my birth chart description is pretty spot on. For others it may not be on at all, but that could be the result of greater nurture influence.

I'm not saying it's true at all, it probably isn't. I'm just saying it could be true, and wouldn't it be cool if it was.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

I was always intrigued by the 12th House -- the house of self-undoing. I found the dynamics behind it rather fascinating. I recall having three planets in that house, in Pisces, too, I believe. There wasn't a great deal to do with the information I gathered, though.

The mysticism behind astrology fascinates me, although I am no believer. Celestial overtones will always capture my attention. I simply absorb information: the idea as to whether it's true or legitimate has never bothered me. There is always something to learn. The symbolism in astrology is just as endearing, that when I hear people use over-tones in everyday speech, just casually using astrological symbolism, I always smile. I don't know why. Or, if they incorporate mentions of the moon -- I don't know; it just adds another layer to the world, outside of the mundane every day speech.


----------



## Mone

Lol I am a Libra ENTP and I find zodiac ridiculous in general, I just discuss it with others for fun


----------



## Scarlet_Heart

I'm here because I thought y'all were speculating on the MBTI of the Zodiac killer. h:

I'm an Aquarian ENTP FWIW...


----------



## Ziegel

It's BS. "You were born then and then so you are like this and this" = Bullshit


----------



## diamond_mouth

Honestly, was never really into Zodiac. Until I've had random people guess my zodiac correctly a few times which creeped me out a little. And in terms of compatibility; all 3 of my exes were the same zodiac sign which is one I'm supposed to be compatible with, kind of ironic, I know. Am still friends with all of them though. But anyway, this could all be coincidence/random patterns that are completely arbitrary. Actually, very likely they are. 

(Am an ENTJ Aries btw)


----------



## angelfish

I enjoy it and have delved into it a bit. I'm not really a believer, but I like it anyway. It's interesting.

I'm a Pisces on the cusp of Aquarius, moon in Aries, Taurus rising. 



Lady of Clockwork said:


> Celestial overtones will always capture my attention.


Lovely way of putting it. I am the same.


----------



## Blue Wolf

I was interested in it as a child, but grew out of it early. It's just too random to be believable, in my mind. I also don't relate too my sign. INTP Aries


----------



## kimjongethan

Blue Wolf said:


> It's just too random to be believable, in my mind.


I agree with you there. 

I'm supposedly a Sagittarius and most of the traits hold true to me. Then I look at other people I know and it doesn't match them at all. I guess mine being somewhat accurate is just a coincidence. So personally I think its BS lol.


----------



## strawberryLola

I used to be really into it, especially in junior high. 

What's funny is all of the supposed "oppossites" I'm not supposed to get along with, I get along with the most. And some of my "best matches" have been probably the most traumatic experiences I've ever had in my entire life.

So coming from someone who had full faith in astrology, it's been a doozie!


----------



## LizaChumbalaya

I'm a Cancerian, and my zodiac sign describes me to a tee.


----------



## Ciphr

I only got into it recently but studying my birth chart, and how all my signs and planets it all interrelates one another paints a scarily accurate depiction of me and my experiences. I wouldn't say it's universal for everyone, but I hold it to the same level of skepticism that I do with MBTI.


----------



## Ciphr

I don't mean to double post, but I found an article that connects Jung's theories to astrology.

http://https://www.astro.com/astrology/in_jungonastrology_e.htm


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I think I've mentioned it before in this thread, so if I'm repeating myself, I apologize. I used to be quite in depth in the study of astrology, the 12th houses and all that. The only thing that I don't actually believe in is how the planetary alignments could predict my daily life. Other than that, the descriptions given to me through my Natal Chart regarding my personality suits me to a tee.

ISFP Aries / Moon in Scorpio / Cancer Ascendant


----------



## Mange

Fake and Gay


----------



## The Veteran

I still think it doesn't deserve respecting. It may be interesting to understand but I don't think we should stick to this.

Don't get me wrong I do think it is interesting to learn but it does not need worth learning. It is just for entertainment and games.

My Zodiac Sign is Sagittarius. How Sagittarius is described does not describe me whatsoever.

Here is a source where I discovered Sagittarius description: https://www.astrology-zodiac-signs.com/zodiac-signs/sagittarius/

_'Strengths: Generous, idealistic, great sense of humour
Weaknesses: Promises more than can deliver, very impatient, will say anything no matter how undiplomatic
Sagittarius likes: Freedom, travel, philosophy, being outdoors
Sagittarius dislikes: Clingy people, being constrained, off-the-wall theories, details

Curious and energetic, Sagittarius is one of the biggest travellers among all zodiac signs. Their open mind and philosophical view motivates them to wander around the world in search of the meaning of life.
Sagittarius is extrovert, optimistic and enthusiastic, and likes changes. Sagittarius-born are able to transform their thoughts into concrete actions and they will do anything to achieve their goals.
Like the other fire signs, Sagittarius needs to be constantly in touch with the world to experience as much as possible. The ruling planet of Sagittarius is Jupiter, the largest planet of the zodiac. Their enthusiasm has no bounds, and therefore people born under the Sagittarius sign possess a great sense of humour and an intense curiosity.
Freedom is their greatest treasure, because only then they can freely travel and explore different cultures and philosophies. Because of their honesty, Sagittarius-born are often impatient and tactless when they need to say or do something, so it's important to learn to express themselves in a tolerant and socially acceptable way.'_

This is what it says that I would be like but there are lot of places that does not define me. It may be true that I might be generous and idealistic but I know I do not have great sense of humour.

My weakness may imply well to me.

I do like freedom however I do not value it. I prefer the world to be orderly and well-ruled. It would be chaotic if we were free.
I despise travelling. In fact I have phobia of travelling. So my zodiac sign does not define me. I do like philosophy as well as reading Philosophical Books. I do find them inspirational and well-meaning. I do not like being outdoors. I am an indoor kind of person. I would rather be cooped up than be left outside in the freezing cold and dirt. Also being in the northwest of England discourages one to go out. There are more cold weather than warm weather.

I do dislike clingy people that is true. And it is true that I dislike being constrained. But I don't mind off-the-wall theories. I don't think there is no such thing as off-the-wall theory. A theory can be tested being correct or incorrect. But there are some theories that cannot be tested or have straightforward answers too. I also love details. It is important to keep your eyes out for every detail. No detail can be useless. I am definitely detail-oriented.

I am always curious. But I am never energetic. I am probably the least energetic person you'd find. I am not a traveller at all. Not even a small traveller. I can't even ride a bike. And it makes me uncomfortable having to get to college on the bus 5 days a week.

I might be open minded. But I have shown to be closed minded. I am not adventurous and able to experience change as everyone else does. I do enjoy philosophy and I think it deserves respect.

I am an introvert and not at all extrovert. I can be optimistic as well as pessimistic. I think I am 50% optimistic and 50% pessimistic. If I think something is going to go well it might go well. If it doesn't go well it might not go well. I will think before doing something. I do not think I am enthusiastic or energetic as it states. I will though consider what I will enjoy and what I will not. Analysing is key to me. I am wary of change and often nervous of it. Mostly I do not enjoy change especially the ones that change unintentionally. I do not like intrusive change. I do however transform my thoughts but it does not always turn into action. But I will do anything what it takes to achieve my goals. But if I think that goal cannot be accomplished I make up a backup goal so I do not become limited.

I do agree that experience is what you need in the world. But I don't think it is important. I think observing is important too. I value observing over experience. Observing is not rash. And it is more safer to observe than experience. Those who say you learn through mistakes have made huge mistakes. It is important to evaluate risks and precautions.

I do not think I have sense of humour. Humour is very subjective. But I can say I am very curious. I question things all the time to find something out. I am vey inquisitive. I always research if I want to know. Asking someone is not always great though. Not everybody will have answers to my questions. And some will take confrontational level of some questions being asked.

Order is my greatest treasure not freedom. I do not care about travelling. I don't need to understand different cultures and philosophies by travelling. It is 2019. We have other methods to use to understand. Such as: TV, Internet, Books, Newspaper and Local People. You don't even have to talk to people about their culture or philosophies. You can use your ears to listen. Some might say that is eavesdropping. But what's wrong with that? I can say that I am very honest. Some people take my honesty to heart. I do have problems being patient. In somethings I just hate to wait. And it agitates me sometimes having to wait for someone or something that doesn't bother to chow up. I don't think I am tactless. I do think before I deliver. but there has been occasion where I was insensitive before. I am not that great at expressing myself towards others which is impressive.


----------



## NotAMeme

Not something I respect and not something I believe.


----------



## KJL

My zodiac (Cancer) somewhat describes me. *Major* difference is I am not intuitive to the point of being anywhere close to psychic, and I am not even 1/10th as emotional as the Cancer is made out to be. I usually cringe when I read Cancerian descriptions. Sounds more like one of my good friends whose also Cancerian, and probably INFP.

I don't take it too seriously though, but it's interesting to look at someone's Zodiac and see how much it describes them. My partner for example, fits his Zodiac perfectly (Capricorn), as admitted by himself. Also definitely ISTP, like myself but I don't relate to his Zodiac.

MBTI, Enneagram, Big 5, Socionics, blah blah blah, and sometimes Zodiac are just tools I use to learn about myself and others. True and untrue are case by case but still tells me important information. A combination of multiple personality systems, brings together a picture to enhance my understanding. Also what isn't explained by one system is usually explained by another.

I won't elaborate any further than that.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

It makes for fun entertainment. I’ve had some highly accurate interpretations and some weird very off ones for the same zodiac chart/ sign.

I see it more like possibilities for hidden traits you may possibly have lol


----------



## Delirious Quirky Quail

Reading zodiac's are just nice to know how you would initially see and behave in your life--and then broke those stereotypes


----------



## moonmilk

I find it interesting and I like to read about it and compare natal charts with friends but I take it with a grain of salt


----------



## katnip

It's fun, but I take it with a grain of salt (not even.) I find a lot of the accuracies within it are more coincidences than anything - I know some people who fit every aspect of their charts and others where its way off.


----------



## brightflashes

It's pretty weird and it has stuck around for thousands of years too so that's interesting.

The moon has an obvious effect on the world and has been studied as having a statistically significant effect on mood (Unfortunately I cannot find the original study that I'm referring to), and affects women's cycles. 

Similarly, the effect electrons have on the nucleus of an atom are profound yet, proportionally, they are farther away from the nucleus than the planets are from the Sun. 

There might be something to it, but I don't really care to look too deeply into it or to give it much credit as a viable model for personality or predicting human behaviour (outside of the Moon's influence). Well, the Sun's influence can predict that more people will wear like shorts and sun dresses and (hopefully) sunscreen... so there's that. But that's not the astrological way of seeing things.

One thing that might have me a bit peeved at the system is that the year I was born on the day that I was born I was in a specific area where Sagittarius and Capricorn were switching. So I don't actually have an astrological sign. I tell people I'm a Sagicap, but they think I mean that I was born on the cusp rather than literally between the two signs. If you're unfamiliar with the concept, it's easily explained when talking about the astrological sign the moon is vs the moon "going void of course". 

I know too much about this stuff, you know. I had a weird friend who was really into it and my sister is also really into it so I've absorbed a lot of info on it.

Verdict: inconclusive but probably not a reliable source of prediction of human behaviour.


----------



## Ziegel

It's pseudoscience and an abomination. "Your day of birth defines who you are" - what a shitload of fuck. If it worked then why don't all females select a specific day to give birth in? To give birth to the most intelligent badass or something? That's right, because it's nonsense to expect "the stars" or whatever to affect one's personality.


----------



## 545769

It is crap. I am usually pretty open to personality tests but this has no logic (Yes, an iNFP needs logic. Lol) and it is completely picked at random and has nothing to do with the person themselves except the month they happen to be born.


----------



## moue

Its fun to read Natal Charts and I studied them a bit. But I completely forgot what I learned after a year or two. Lol

I think Im a Sun Libra, Moon Aries, Rising Aquarius, Mercury Scorpio

I dont really get constellation alignment being a determining factor for personalities but its fun to think about how people back in the day used this as a form of guidance to predict personalities. I dont have that much imagination so I find it neat


----------



## Zionas

I wouldn't say I let astrology dictate my life (I don't really let anything do that, well, except my own values and beliefs and loyalties) but I've looked quite a bit into it, beyond the sun sign stuff.

I'm Sagittarius Ascendant, Cancer Sun (7th house), Aquarius Moon (2nd house), Cancer Mercury (7th house), Venus and Mars in Gemini (6th house-house of Virgo), Capricorn Jupiter (1st), Aries Saturn (IV), Aquarius Uranus (II), Capricorn Neptune (II), Pluto Sagittarius (XII).

Born 1996.


I feel like there are parts where I resonate with, but I don't completely fit the descriptions and I still believe in the power of free will that comes through knowledge.



Sagittarius Ascendant-Descriptions of it related to physical appearance are usually about being of above average height, strong bones / muscles, and athletic. Yes I'm of slightly above average height but I have soft bones and I am not athletic at all. In fact, when most people see me, I appear to be quite soft and bookish and a bit reserved. Maybe it's because my Jupiter's in Capricorn?

Generally I'm quite easygoing, I hold the view that life is a journey and adventure. I'm also intellectually, philosophically, and spiritually inclined. I can be very carefree and I have a hard time understanding why some people have a more cautious, methodical approach towards life. I'm often lost in the moment and can get quite forgetful. I'm quite chill and generous, sometimes too trusting of people and I've been taken advantage of as a result.

I can be quite strong-willed and defiant towards authority, and I'm not afraid of defying social norms. I can even be very headstrong and impulsive, I wouldn't say I'm usually a risk-taker but when I feel the urge to just go ahead and do something for myself or for someone else I try not to let anything stand in my way.

On top of having Sagittarius Ascendant I have Jupiter, the planet of fortune, in the 1st house so I proudly admit I get away with lots of stuff one way or another lol. However, I'd never hurt someone unless they hurt me or someone close to me, or if I think they're among the scums of the earth.

I'm very clumsy when it comes to taking action, even though I'm usually quite considerate. As for being considerate, I am often unaware of, or simply refuse to conform to social norms, but if you're someone close to me that's when you see my devotion.


Cancer Sun, Aquarius Moon-This is a bit of an interesting combination because the energy of Cancer and Aquarius have almost nothing in common. When people get past my gung-ho Sagittarius ascendant (even though it's always part of me), they'll find that I'm actually very sensitive and withdrawn a lot of times. I love food, I need to feel cared for and I also need to feel like I'm taking care of someone in order to be complete. The best way to get me to do something is not through logical / rational persuasion, but to make me emotionally in gratitude towards you. And, as long as it doesn't conflict with my values. I can say I'm going to travel somewhere or just go outside but end up spending ages at home. I like kids, especially little girls. I am very soft at heart which has made me prone to being manipulated even when my instinct was clearly telling me to cut ties. I am emotional and sentimental and tend to ruminate over some little things, such as a sad song. It takes time for me to open up, I need to feel safe and not being judged / pressured. I am sensitive to criticism and feel like pulling away when I'm not being appreciated.

A bit clingy and quite sensitive to people's moods. Often drowns in my feelings and let them take over my world view. Cancer is one of the most feminine signs and I easily identify with my feminine side, holding it as equal or above masculinity. I've had more females in my life than males. I'm attracted to motherly / sisterly qualities and see myself as more of a nurturer than a provider. Really lazy too, LOVES food.

Despite being very emotional and sensitive, deep down I'm a rebel who's not afraid to walk my own path. That's where the Aquarius moon comes in. I dream of an anarchist, community-based utopia. My feelings towards mankind as a whole sometimes alters between being compassionate and coldly detached (but not cruel), depending on my own emotional state. I would never bow down, it's hard for me to truly look up to someone else to the point where I wish I could be them. I let people reach my level, and I'd never compromise myself for the sake of fitting in. It is my view that if people cannot see my good qualities, it's their loss, not mine because I'm okay with just a few people really knowing me. It's an internal struggle between wishing more people were like me, but then fearing the loss of relative uniqueness.

I disagree with many descriptions of Aquarius as a sign of friendship and emotional detachment. I rarely go out of my way to make friends. Instead, I tend to observe. I certainly don't feel the need to be surrounded by friends. As for emotional detachment, I am emotional but still have a hard time understanding certain strong emotions in people, such as being super jealous or super insecure when comparing themselves to someone else. I wonder why they just can't feel safe in their own skin.

I have Moon in 2nd house (the house of Taurus) but I'm not a very materialistically oriented person, I'm barely one. I like being comfortable but I don't feel the need to indulge in comfort or luxury. I enjoy food a lot but it's actually a turn-off when the food and restaurant is expensive. I've never felt the need to achieve or uphold any kind of social status, and I don't understand those who view it as important.


Mercury in Cancer-Thought process is fundamentally driven by feelings. That's very true for me. I'm a pseudo-intellectual at best, a lot of times the stuff I say are emotional ramblings. Good memory of the past, I'm very sensitive to people's words, very stubborn and protective when it comes to any criticism. I generally come across as quite nice and soft-spoken, not a very bold communicator unless I'm feeling emotional about something. Have a hard time with facts and logic.


Venus and Mars in Gemini-Active mind but scattered. Cancer Sun+Mercury makes me a bit passive when it comes to expressing myself. I appreciate good conversations and shared beliefs. Mars in Gemini is not a very physical placement and I'd not be physically violent unless I have no choice. Was quite a flirt as a teenager due to needing a sense of self-validation and adolescent hormones, but now that I'm older it's easier for me to commit. I never dated in school, so at the time I felt like I was missing out on a lot.


Saturn in IV-Dad was pretty much absent in my life, had to deal with an abusive family situation.

Saturn in Aries-Saturn is the planet of restrictions, structure, discipline, waiting, and measurable progress. Aries is impulsive and gung-ho. Let's just say I suck at anything requiring structure and a methodical approach.


Aspects-
Sun Conjunct Mercury: The mind and core ego are aligned. Who I am and what I express are easily the same. Also makes it difficult to really listen to another point-of-view.

Sun Square Saturn: I don't actually have a lot of confidence, and I've had to deal with lots of emotional struggles as a teenager and during my college years.

Sun Opposition Jupiter: I generally have a very giving and generous personality, but I'm downright lazy and often careless / reckless lol.

Moon Trine Venus: It's not hard for me to relate to females and everything feminine. In fact, I am more drawn to the feminine than I am to the masculine. Sometimes people say I lack masculinity but that doesn't stop them from appreciating the kind of gentle charisma that comes so easily. I'm generally very caring and pleasant to be around when I'm feeling good.


These are some of the things that stand out to me.


----------



## Hexigoon

Astrology is an interesting artistic system, just like tarot. I like all the lore and complexity its had built into it over the many centuries.
It's quite a fascinating thing to learn about. The whole Pop astrology / Zodiac overly simplifies it. There's way more to astrology than knowing your sun sign.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Notus Asphodelus said:


> ISFP Aries / Moon in Scorpio / Cancer Ascendant


The funny thing is that my former employer is a Scorpio, and he had occasionally mentioned it to me that I was more Scorpio-liked that my actual Aries Sun sign. He isn't wrong though. However, let me explain those attributes in regards to how similar they are to the characteristic of an *E/ISFP.*

The first would be my Sun Sign which is Aries.

Aries enjoys a challenge, and Aries Suns are [highlight]happiest when their lives are moving forward and active.[/highlight] There's a [highlight]childlike quality[/highlight] to all Aries Sun people, and it's often quite[highlight] charming.[highlight] 

She has a[highlight] strong personality and an entrepreneurial spirit. She is ambitious and self-willed, stubborn, obstinate and tenacious.[/highlight]

*Possible issues: nervousness, impulsiveness, wastefulness, provoking nature, restlessness, and changeability.*

*Square Sun - Uranus*
Your identity rides on your sense of personal freedom. It can be quite a challenge to get you to do what you don't want to do, simply because you see any attempts by others to push you in a certain direction as threatening to your sense of freedom. You are a very dynamic person who questions tradition and authority, yet, paradoxically, you can be quite set in your ways! Although a humanitarian in many ways, you can be a little brusque when it comes to sentimentality or what you perceive to be excessive attachment to the past or to tradition. You can have a lot of nervous energy and defensiveness. It can be difficult to hold a 9 to 5 job or to develop steady routines. You work best when you can manage your own schedule, and you work in spurts. When you are hit with creative inspiration, you are capable of tremendous effort. However, you can be quite temperamental, and it is very hard for you to pour your hearts and souls into something that you don't "feel" for at the moment. <-----*THIS IS INTROVERTED FEELING with a P ( IxFP )* 

*Aries ascendant Cancer*

She does not come across as a typical Aries. Instead, she[highlight] comes across as softer, more docile.[/highlight]

*Moon in Scorpio*

Their deep-seated need for transformation and rebirth can manifest itself in the lives of Lunar Scorpios in different ways. Most have powerful, emotionally intense lives. Some feel like it is beyond their control -- these natives seem to attract emotional upheaval, and their lives appear to consist of plenty of dramatic ups and downs. However, when accepted as an emotional need, rebirth and change doesn't need to be so dramatic and overwhelming. In some way or the other, Moon in Scorpio natives seek out intense experiences. If their lives are regular in any way, there can be an unconscious need to test their own strength and stir up emotional excitement. *Self-awareness and acceptance*(solving Se-Te loop) is probably the best way to handle this deep need for emotional drama. 

*Moon in IV*
You long for a sense of true belonging, but you may be quite restless in your search. You might change residence frequently, or simply feel the need to make many changes in your home. Moving frequently may be a healthy thing if it keeps you emotionally stimulated, but if you find that you do so on whims and later regret the changes, you might want to treat it as a symptom of emotional unrest--as a sign that you are in a constant search for the perfect mood and setting, when in fact a feeling of belonging should be worked on from the inside out, not the outside in!

*Most probably enneagram 7..*

There are more, but I can't post everything here, so that's the summary of it.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

Retarded, but funny to use. Seriously, what kind of basis does it even have?  Anyone can make a dumb test out of Birthday dates. Damn, the dude must be making stack tons. I could select a couple of pictures and a person could pick a random one. 

Then after that, I'd write some really vague info like - something good will happen to you today. Then some random person would believe it, because it happens to everyone.

I once pranked a friend in my class that it was a terrible day for her zodiac type. I magically made things appear bad, through some pranks. Jammed drawer, pen without ink(I took the ink out) and other stuff like that. She believed everything was happening, because it was her 'bad day' until I told her. 

It was hilarious.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

RandomDudeOnTheInternet said:


> Retarded, but funny to use. Seriously, what kind of basis does it even have?


IMO it is just a different type of personality profiling : ) Apparently, you used it for shits and giggles before. *smirks*


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Nabbit said:


> personally i think it’s the most legitimate personality theory out there


I think it's fit for the pit.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

But it's based off your birthdate. The profiling isn't going to go really well. There's nothing remotely scientific about it. I mean the MBTI isn't really that accurate either, but zodiac system is picking out things from thin air. Maybe if it was based off your personality and not birth dates it would make more sense.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

RandomDudeOnTheInternet said:


> But it's based off your birthdate. The profiling isn't going to go really well. There's nothing remotely scientific about it. I mean the MBTI isn't really that accurate either, but zodiac system is picking out things from thin air. Maybe if it was based off your personality and not birth dates it would make more sense.


Nothing scientific? https://www.encyclopedia.com/science/science-magazines/astronomy-and-space-science-astronomy-emerges-astrology

IMO it is like anything else...it can get twisted. It is not just the birthdate out of thin air speculation but, influenced by the planets. Most are a general overview of possible personality traits just like MBTI.


----------



## Zionas

I'm a bit nervous about Saturn in Capricorn, which has gone into retrograde and will form a tighter opposition with my natal Cancer sun until early next year. Lol.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

For those interested in Astrology ~ A pretty good book I own is (Birth Chart (Natal) is more accurate but)...








There is a lot of quick reference and useful information in it. Grand Cycle, Seasons, Signs, Over view of people born on a specific day not just lumped into a month or period, Elements, planets...ect 

They have a website but, not detailed like the book...
The Secret Language of Birthdays

I am not into the whole newspaper/magazine whatever fortune cookie type horoscopes. I would however recommend the only decent site I came across 10+ years ago is 
https://www.astrologyzone.com/

I do not use it for predicting the future outcome. I will check it out every once in a while(now) when everything seems to be off or other purposes. I like it because she talks of the planetary aspects and eclipses in her monthly posts. As the user above stated... planets in retrograde in some signs can be chaos and Eclipses as well (or new beginnings).

A cute read is


----------



## Queen Talia

zodiac is shit.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tiger greengrass said:


> zodiac is shit.


Bite me bitch... h:


----------



## Queen Talia

How to make astrology more accurate:
1) Take out the birth date aspect
2) Make it "If you fit X traits you are Y sign" 
3) Be more specific on which signs have which traits
4) Profit

Like legit, I'm a Virgo - but everyone thinks I'd be a Scorpio which shows I must have more Scorpio traits therefore it would be illogical to call myself a Virgo when I don't fit what a Virgo is other than birth date. Idiocy at its finest.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I find the symbolism makes me hungry. I have no clue why... I would never eat a set of scales, or a pitcher.


----------



## Chompy

Transgressive Lunch said:


> I find the symbolism makes me hungry. I have no clue why... I would never eat a set of scales, or a pitcher.


Never say never.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Zedie said:


> Never say never.


I used to follow that philosophy, but then it lead me to Earth. Worst mistake of my life!


----------



## Zionas

Take my dad, for example. Due to fundamental incompatibilities with him after getting to know him better as an adult, anything resembling a relationship with him is now in the past tense. Folks divorced when I was 7, saw him periodically while growing up but didn't really get to know him until I was in my late teens and by then he was remarried with a stepdaughter.

He is heavily Earth, with not two, not four, not six, but EIGHT planets in earth signs. Taurus Sun, Moon, Venus, possibly Taurus ascendant as well. Aries Mercury, Virgo Mars, Gemini Jupiter, Pisces Saturn, Virgo Uranus, Scorpio Neptune, Virgo Pluto. Earth is usually the element associated with loyalty, practicality, steadfastness and work ethic.

Guy is definitely very hard-working and has been an academic overachiever for as long as he can recall. I've heard singleton Mercury without any aspects can produce outstanding intelligence, and by worldly terms he's definitely the smart guy in the room with a PhD in Physics on top of an MBA and a BSc in Chemistry. However, his Aries Mercury square my Sun in Cancer means that his brash and insensitive way of expressing himself often hurt my feelings. He was also prone to bullshitting, for lack of better words. His Aries Mercury combined with his Taurus and Virgo gives him an impulsive, stubborn, and OCD-ish drive in the world that became immensely frustrating to my sensitive and laid-back Cancer sun and my rebellious, otherworldly Aquarius moon.

My moon's effectively besieged by his Taurus placements as his Sun, Moon, and Venus all square it. He found me dreamy and idealistic, too isolated and detached from the "realities" of life, while I found him bull-headed (perfect word), materialistic (he measured success financially), and too indulgent in sensual pleasures. Our suns form an exact sextile with each other at 11 degrees, and when I first got to know him for real, our desire for security, simplicity, and comfort resonated well with each other. Unfortunately, once we got past that, our values and world views had many points of conflict.

While he's definitely a very "earthy" person in many ways, he's more complex than that. The negative aspects of the earth element (materialistic, indulgent in sensual things) are augmented by at least one, or ALL three of the outer planet trio in aspect to his personal planets. Neptune opposes his Sun, Moon, and Venus, making him quite delusional when it comes to self-image. I always found him to be really flighty. He deceives himself into thinking he's worthy of riches and success, when fact is he's never come close to any of those things. He constantly brags to himself and to others about the success he could be having.

He was also a prolific cheater and lost a lot by investing in "projects" but ended up getting duped by people he thought were his friends. He's very much into "having face" by making himself look good in front of others. He simply can't seem to settle for the fact that the best life is a calm one. If there aren't any waves, he needs to make some or else he'll feel bored. The Uranus and Pluto aspects to his personal planets make him smart, flighty, and erratic (Uranus), yet also hungry for status and control over others with a domineering side (Pluto).

His Mars (the planet of action) is where I feel a significant portion of the problems lie. He has Mars in Virgo, which, if lacking self-awareness, can become hypercritical, relentless, and controlling down to the little bits. I have Mars in Gemini, and both Virgo and Gemini are supposed be "intellectual" signs ruled by Mercury. Mercury is domicile (effectively placed) in Virgo and Gemini. However, the key difference between Mars in Gemini and Mars in Virgo is that the former relies on quick wit and spontaneity, while the latter can be a lot more methodical and calculating. The latter can easily apply these tendencies to people if the person isn't aware enough.

An aspect that makes things a bit interesting is his Virgo Mars square his Jupiter in Gemini. Mars squaring Jupiter makes the native prone to being a bullshitter who keeps feeling the need to take risks, and that restless energy gives them a sense of nervousness when they have nothing to do. They always feel the need to be doing SOMETHING, for better or worse. In a Mars sign like Virgo, that often manifests negatively in interpersonal relationships by pushing and ordering people around, and ALWAYS needing a goal like there's no tomorrow, and general OCD tendencies. Mars Square Jupiter also makes the native oblivious to the fact that they can have unrestrained ambition (which I definitely saw in him) and are likely to continue being delusional even when shit hits the fan over and over again. These people can seriously think they're a godsend to the world when fact is they simply can't accept the fact that LESS IS MORE. They're always looking for more, but God bless them they'll never find it.

His Mars Opposition Saturn, I believe, has manifested as lots of bottled up anger. He has a very strong, competitive drive in him to succeed (which really became one of the deal breakers in my attempt to have relationship with him), but he doesn't deal with setbacks well. When I was a kid, he often took out his failures on me, often resulting in verbal abuse and on a few occasions, physical abuse. A prominent example of a monster who channeled a Mars-Saturn hard aspect in a negative way was a failed Austrian artist in the last century.

Perhaps even more frightening than his Mars-Saturn in hard aspect is his Mars-Pluto conjunction. Mars-Pluto requires lots of deliberate and positive channeling, which a lot of people can't do. Mars-Pluto is one of the most intense, dark, and violent aspects one can have in a birth chart, unless there are significant mitigating factors. I'm not saying he has none. His Moon is conjunct his Venus, so for people who don't know him very well he seems like a guy who's very pleasant to be around. However, you have to take into account that Mars and Pluto are planets of war. Mars is about surface action. However, Pluto, which is sometimes said to be the higher octave of Mars, is darker. If Mars is a warrior, Pluto is the scheming strategist who climbs his way to the top in ways that are more subtle or indirect, but even more ruthless and persistent.

He's a very domineering figure who likes having significant, if not total control over other people's lives. He always feels the need to be "the man of the house". He thought he could try to impose his will and agenda, to project all of his failures and insecurities (all as a result of his inability to clearly see things) onto another adult with a mind of his own. It did not take long for him to become obsessive. I don't mean being clingy and emotional out of love, but being controlling and forceful with a goal in mind: To remake me in his image because he perceived me to be "flawed" due to never having had the chance to be a "man".

Needless to say, he failed and I've cut him off forever. It started off alright, until I really started seeing him for who he really was. A couple times in the past he boasted to me about how he's "smarter" than me because of his "education." Good for him, I guess. Anyway, he's not someone I'd want in my life, so yeah. I'm glad to have cut out someone who constantly berated me because of me.

On the other hand, my chart seems so much simpler by comparison. I've had my own struggles, but compared to someone like him, I feel they're much simpler in many ways.

Here are his aspects:
Sun Conjunct Moon
Sun Conjunct Venus
Sun Sextile Mars
Sun Sextile Saturn
Sun Trine Uranus
Sun Opposition Neptune
Sun Trine Pluto

Moon Conjunct Venus
Moon Sextile Saturn
Moon Trine Uranus
Moon Opposition Neptune
Moon Trine Pluto

Venus Trine Mars
Venus Sextile Saturn (funny because this aspect usually indicates a degree of loyalty and fidelity, but I guess it was insignificant in the face of so many aspects from the outer planets)
Venus Trine Uranus
Venus Opposition Neptune
Venus Trine Pluto

Mars Square Jupiter
Mars Opposition Saturn
Mars Conjunct Uranus (constant need for sexual excitement, but not necessarily commitment)
Mars Conjunct Pluto

I don't know his rising sign.



In comparison, here's my chart:
Sun Conjunct Mercury
Sun Opposition Jupiter
Sun Square Saturn

Moon Trine Venus
Moon Trine Mars
Moon Sextile Ascendant

Mercury Square Saturn

Venus Conjunct Mars
Venus Sextile Saturn
Venus Opposition Ascendant / Conjunct Descendant

Mars Opposition Ascendant / Conjunct Descendant



Water and Earth are meant to be complementary elements. However, I feel it takes a lot of understanding, compassion, and wisdom for earth natives (Taurus, Virgo, Capricorn) / people with significant earth to understand and take care of water natives (Cancer, Scorpio, Pisces).


----------



## Lollla

the characteristic of my zodiac sign matches my character


----------



## The Fool

I think it is important to get to know your incarnational personality and I find Astrology points the way. It gives you a general map. Once you learn to connect to the soul, your ego becomes secondary. You will always be you in this lifetime but the you you think you are is not the real you. Spend more time on getting to know your real self.


----------



## PathSeeker

It is perhaps the most illegitimate personality typing system.


----------



## trustedhealer

Is anybody aware of the Indian Kundli Matching system, i.e how a bride and a groom are brought together before marriage by matching some signs using astrology and horoscope?


----------



## BroNerd

If I was born under Pisces (February 22) but relate more to Aquarius - could I actually be an Aquarius?
I'm an astrology skeptic but am open to new information.


----------



## attic

I like it a bit as an interactive story of sorts, imaginative. But I can also see how it, can perhaps be giving something in how it makes people reflect (yeah, that fits with me, but that other thing doesn't...), gives a framework for thinking about people and their strengths and weaknesses, a framework that is a bit like a story, which a few characters, and varieties of them. That it can help sort and make sense, if not reading it by the letter, but let intuition guide more. I think a bit like that with things like tarot etc as well, that it is frameworks to help think about things that are a bit difficult to grasp and hold on to otherwise, things that are a bit too complex to have a completely true and free of fault framework, so better have one that is obscure, to help intuition find its way. I am not really into either of those though, though I might read something little once in a while. But I guess I use personality typology a little bit similarly, though I think it has a lot more base in reality. But there are also parts that are looser, where it feels like the benefit is more one of framework and language, to help one think.


----------



## trustedhealer

attic said:


> I like it a bit as an interactive story of sorts, imaginative. But I can also see how it, can perhaps be giving something in how it makes people reflect (yeah, that fits with me, but that other thing doesn't...), gives a framework for thinking about people and their strengths and weaknesses, a framework that is a bit like a story, which a few characters, and varieties of them. That it can help sort and make sense, if not reading it by the letter, but let intuition guide more. I think a bit like that with things like tarot etc as well, that it is frameworks to help think about things that are a bit difficult to grasp and hold on to otherwise, things that are a bit too complex to have a completely true and free of fault framework, so better have one that is obscure, to help intuition find its way. I am not really into either of those though, though I might read something little once in a while. But I guess I use personality typology a little bit similar, though I think it has a lot more base in reality. But there are also parts that are looser, where it feels like the benefit is more one of framework and language, to help one think.


I get your point but according to the Indian Kundali Matchmaking system, a bride and a groom are able to know their future upcoming in life. Also at the same time if there are any ups and downs coming in their life with the help of proper science and astrology one can know the precise things about themselves.


----------



## Zionas

One placement I’ll mention in my own chart is having Jupiter in the first house with a Sagittarius Ascendant. Even with my Jupiter in the sign of its fall (Capricorn- 1996), I still feel like I’m really lucky in a lot of regards and tend to attract good stuff. Whenever there are obstacles in the way of doing something I want to do, I find that sooner or later those obstacles get rid of themselves rather than me having to lift many fingers.


----------



## luka.exe

I think it's interesting, even if I don't put much weight into what it says about me or the planets affecting my moods. I downloaded a horoscope app that reads your chart and gives daily advice/talks about what's going on in your life based on the planet positions, and I've been surprised at some of the accuracy/coincidences (I've been kinda obsessed with typing myself and taking personality tests lately and it absolutely called me out the other day saying "life requires complexity, you are not a human personality test", recently it's been telling me I'm overanalyzing my subconscious too), but it's also kinda vague/seems to be on the wrong track or makes some wrong assumptions a lot of the time too. I do like that your zodiac placements are set at birth instead of something you have to "type yourself" for, it helps minimize a lot of self-doubt about mistyping. If anyone here is an astrology person I'm a Gemini Sun, Libra Rising, Gemini Moon so make of that what you will ^^;


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Surface level, like daily horoscope, not relatable at all
However, I had an in-depth chart analysis and that was surprisingly accurate - spot-on in some instances

Not sure what to do with the info but it did make for some cool reading


----------



## Zionas

Just going by “I’m an Aries” is not enough. Your other planets, your aspects, House placements must all be looked at. An Aries with the sun and several planets in Aries and other fire signs, and an Aries with mostly Pisces and Taurus placements will not be the same.

I’m not going to get into too many details but take me for example, I’m a Cancer Sun with an Aquarius Moon. I’m a lot more up in the air, rebellious, and intellectual (though I’m always a Cancer at heart) than say, a Cancer with a much more down to earth and practical Taurus or Virgo Moon that would be much more into maintaining the status quo and making the system work for them rather than my Aquarius Moon that’s all about “Egalitarie, Fraterie, Sexualite” (excuse my French, literally).

For example, I know an Aries lady who has a Taurus Moon. Yes she’s still very much an Aries that needs to feel much more active in life than I ever will, but deep down what drives her are material, down to earth comforts and concerns while what drives me is philosophy and experiences and intellect, Revolution. I suspect she’s xSFJ like most of my female comrades. My emotional needs aren’t fulfilled when I’m following along too much with the status quo, but the status quo is where her heart is despite her superficial restlessness. However, deep down I’m more restless than she is because she’s content with the state of the world (or at least does not seek to make it any different) while I’m not.

* Nice woman, *but not of the same heart. Don’t think I’ll be close friends with her.


----------



## CosmicNumbers

I don't believe in it, but I it's interesting to me. I can see why some people might like it, especially since I know there's a lot more to it than most people might think. I still don't take it seriously, but if it's accurate for some people I get that.


----------



## passionate

sun: gemini 🤪
moon: leo
rising sign: virgo
venus: taurus 

That’s almost the only thing I know. I don’t believe in horoscopes and rarely read anything about them.

There was one time where I was interested, a friend analyzed my chart and started saying some facts that were pretty accurate. And that’s pretty it.

Also, I don’t understand why people dislike geminis???
People always tell me that i “don’t seem like a gemini”, my usual reply is “because horoscopes make no sense”.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I find the symbolism makes me hungry. I have no clue why... I would never eat a set of scales, or a pitcher.


Try having the crab as a symbol...definitely makes me hungry.


----------



## Zionas

Alright folks here’s my full chart:

Sagittarius Rising

Cancer Sun (House 7)

Aquarius Moon (House 2)

Cancer Mercury (House 7)

Gemini Venus (House 6)

Gemini Mars (House 6)

Capricorn Jupiter (House 1)

Aries Saturn (House 4)

Aquarius Uranus (House 2)

Capricorn Neptune (House 2)

Sagittarius Pluto (House 12)


Sun Conjunct Mercury
Sun Opposition Jupiter
Sun Square Saturn

Moon Trine Venus
Moon Trine Mars
Moon Sextile Ascendant (trine Descendant)

Mercury Square Saturn

Venus Conjunct Mars
Venus Sextile Saturn
Venus Opposition Ascendant (conjunct Descendant)

Mars Opposition Ascendant (conjunct Descendant)



Planetary Dominants:
1. Venus
2. Jupiter
3. Saturn
4. Moon



Cancer- Fi and Si

Aquarius and Gemini- Te

Sagittarius- Ne


----------

